# Lauceston Tasmania Cubing club



## GreaterRoux (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey, i just wanted to see how many other cubers there are in launceston or close by to see if starting a cubing club would be worthwhile


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

you posted the same thread twice so you might want to delete this one.


----------

